# Big Walnut Creek!



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

Me and my friend went fishing/wading last friday, caught 25 and 24 fish between both of us. The same sizes as before. Nothing big but tons of rock bass. Caught a few bluegill and 1 small smallmouth. We hooked into some crappie later and they where hitting about every cast. The river was looking excellent, very clear and about normal. I also went yesterday, caught 18 while wading but again nothing big. Biggest was 9 in. long. Some rock bass, bluegill and 1 crappie. River was down to normal yesterday before the rains. Don't know about now. We been catching everything on online spinners. My friend uses a yellow roostertail and I been using a white thunderbug. Fish have been active so I'd advise people to go. Good luck fishing!



> Catch 'em, release 'em, catch 'em again later!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like fun! I fish Big Walnut regularly. I was just curious as to the general area you fish. I fish the area on the S. East side near Hamilton Rd. and always do well. After the rains last night it's going to be off for a while. I live west of Lancaster and we got 2.7 inches last night. I guess I'll be hitting the front yard tonight. I thought i saw some carp out there this morning.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Either one of you ever fish where 23 goes over the creek? I go through there every day on the way to and from work and always see people fishing there so i know it gets fished a lot. I may stop and try it out sometime.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I never have Twistertail, but some of the most fun fishing are those pulloffs on the way home from work. That's why I carry my gear all the time.


----------



## jamesdalej (May 10, 2004)

I've only fished from the 270 bridge to S. Hamilton Road Bridge. Near the park. I've been wanting to go farther eather way but with me wading it's hard to make it much farther than that. I heard of some great spots but haven't been there yet. The whole river is good fishing and I'm hoping to see more of it this year. I'll be going again after these rains slow down. Don't look good with rain all this week. Been to affraid to check the river out but I'm sure it's up. Good luck fishing all!



> Catch 'em, release 'em, catch 'em again later!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

jamesdalej said:


> I've only fished from the 270 bridge to S. Hamilton Road Bridge. Near the park.
> 
> I've fished that area for 30+ years. I'll be hitting it hard this summer. There's always something biting, and it's pretty quiet for the most part. I hate crowds. See ya there!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

A buddy and I took a canoe down Big Walnut the place was called Trapper Johns. It was a great time and there are plenty of places to stop the boat and get out and do some wade fishing. One of the best smallie creeks there is.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I fished Big Walnut creek inbetween Hamilton rd and Refugee rd. Heh, basically grew up there. You should catch plenty of fish ranging from smallies, to sunfish. We always used to put on a pair of shorts, old shoes and wade the creek, cathing fish all day.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

FishJunky said:


> A buddy and I took a canoe down Big Walnut the place was called Trapper Johns. It was a great time and there are plenty of places to stop the boat and get out and do some wade fishing. One of the best smallie creeks there is.


You took a canoe trip down Big Darby Creek, not Big Walnut! Trapper John's Canoe Livery is on Big Darby Creek, about 20 miles from Big Walnut.


----------

